# Sumpfteich/Teich im Sumpf



## Teichfutzi (11. Okt. 2008)

Moin!
Ich will mir einen Neuen Teich bauen, ohne Fische, ohne Folie, ohne viel Pflege und ohne Kosten.
Wer hat bis hierher gelesen und hält mich nicht für verrückt? 
Kein Trockenteich   
Dieser Teich soll im Sumpf endstehen, erstmal will ich für ein besseres Verständnis die genaue Beschaffenheit des Sumpfes beschreiben.
Gehen wir davon aus, dass die Wasseroberfläche im Sumpf der Nullpunkt ist, dann liegt die Erdoberfläche auf ca. -5cm, der Übergang von durchwurzelter Erde in undurchwurzelte Erde bei -40cm, die Vegetationshöhe der Moose bei 5cm und die höhe vereinzelter Grashalme und anderer Pflanzen, die ähnlichkeit mit der Sumpfkalla haben bei <30cm. Man kann allerdings nicht genau sagen, wo die Moose in die Erde übergehen, weil das ein fließender Übergang ist und wenn man auftritt, sinkt man bis zu 25cm ein.
Ich habe da schon ein Loch von 1m Tiefe und 60x40cm gegraben. Das hat sich auch innerhalb von 20min wieder mit Wasser gefüllt, als ich aufgehört habe, zu graben und immer zwischendurch mit einem Eimer das Wasser rauszuschöpfen.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich um diese schon vorhandene Tiefenzone noch eine Flachwasserzone grabe, die Sumpfzone erübrigt sich ja. 
Dann will ich was das Zeug hält Steine anschleppen und die um den Teich herum legen, damit man auch trockenen Fußes ohne Gummistiefel an den Teich gehen kann.
Mit dem Bepflanzen stelle ich mir das so vor, dass die schon vorhandene Vegetation aus Gras, anderen Sumpfpflanzen und Moosen in den Teich reinwachsen soll und ich noch __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf Pflanzen will. Eventuell kommt in die Mitte auch noch eine Seerose.
Da ich nur 2-3 mal im Jahr jeweils 1-3Wochen in Schweden bin, soll der Teich nur wenig Pflege benötigen. Mir ist klar, dass ich ständig etwas gegen die Verlandung des Teiches tun muss, da ständig massenweise Zeugs aus den Bäumen darüber fällt. Wegen der unvermeidlichen eutrophie sollen auch keine Fische rein. Ich bin dafür sowieso zu selten da.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Geht das überhaupt so wie ich mir das vorstelle oder kann ich das vergessen 
Freue mich über Anregungen, Vorschläge und (konstruktive) Kritik!

Fotos kommen noch, die muss ich erst noch von der Kamera laden.


----------



## Teichfutzi (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfteich/Teich im Sumpf*

Moin!
Schade, dass mir keiner seinen Senf geben wollte...
Ihr wartet bestimmt auf die Fotos:
Vorher sah es da so aus:
 
Jetzt sieht es da noch genauso aus, bloss dass da jetzt dieses Loch ist:
 
Freue mich wie gesagt auf Anregungen, Vorschläge und Kritik!


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfteich/Teich im Sumpf*

... ...:? ... ... ...:evil 
WARUM ANTWORTET MIR KEINER???

   Fühlt euch bloss nich angeschrien   

Ich glaube, mit sowas hat keiner Erfahrung 
Hätte ich mir denken können 

Naja ich hab ja keinen Anspruch auf Antworten, ist ja alles Freiwillig hier 
Würde mich auch freuen, wenn jemand sein Bauchgefühl o. ä. zu der Sache preisgibt 

Dann warte ich mal weiterhin...


----------



## flohkrebs (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfteich/Teich im Sumpf*

hallo!

Ich!
Ich halte dich nicht für verrückt!!
Ein Bekannter hat so einen ähnlichen Teich, nur aus festgestampftem Lehm und dem Wasser, das von selber da ist - ein Strahl, ca. bleistiftdick - nein, dünner! fließt ständig aus der Umgebung in den Teich. Irgendeinen "Wassernachschub" wirst du schon brauchen, weil erstens verdunstet im Sommer ziemlich viel und zweitens ganz hundertprozent dicht wird das wahrscheinlich nicht - aber wenn der Teich im Sumpf entstehen soll, denke ich, das wird so klappen!
Ich beneide ihn immer, auch um die wunderschönen Pflanzen, die alle von selber gekommen sind....
Und - bitte steinigt mich jetzt nicht!!
Der Bekannte hat sogar Fische im Teich.
Sie machen einen glücklichen Eindruck, der Teich ist allerdings ziemlich groß.
Also bei so einem Naturteich dürfen Fische nur rein, wenn wirklich genug Platz dafür ist - Mindestens dreimal so viel wie unter "normalen" Verhältnissen, würde ich sagen.
Aber Fische hast du ja eh keine vor...
__ Schilf oder __ Rohrkolben würde ich nicht extra ansetzen!
Außer du hast Interesse daran, dass dein Teich schnell wieder verlandet  die wuchern nämlich ziemlich arg und sind schwer in Schach zu halten....

Ich halte deine Idee für super spannend!!
Musst unbedingt weiterberichten - auch, was sich dann alles ansiedelt!!  

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfteich/Teich im Sumpf*

Hi Benjamin,

das was Du da vorhast wird an dieser Stelle sicherlich funktionieren. Den anhand der Fotos ist es wohl eher schon ein Moor, statt Sumpf . Sehr wahrscheinlich war dort schon mal ein Weiher oder See der mittlerweile komplett verlandet ist und sich langsam zu einem "Hoch"moor entwickelt. Die Frage ist nur, wie hoch das Wasser steigen wird

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichfutzi (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfteich/Teich im Sumpf*

Moin!
Danke für die Antworten und die Ermutigung.


__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Den anhand der Fotos ist es wohl eher schon ein Moor, statt Sumpf


Was ist eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen Moor und Sumpf 
Um die Sache mit dem Wasserstand zu klären will ich das nochmal _noch_ genauer beschreiben:
Die Gegend (ganz Südostschweden) ist Felsig. der Sumpf ist eine Art Felsen-"Wanne", wo bestimmt mal ein See drin war, der dann verlandet ist, weil drumrum ja Wald ist, der ständig Biomasse reinwirft. Da sind ganz viele unterschiedliche Stufen wo Wasser drinsteht, und _diese_ "Wanne" erstreckt sich auf ein Areal von ca. 400m². Wenn es viel regnet, erhöht sich der Wasserstand um nicht mehr als 10cm, dann läuft es über den "Rand der Wanne" ab in die Ostsee, nicht tiefer als der Rand. Im Sommer ist der Wasserstand auch niemals niedriger als 15cm unter dem Normalniveau. Also Schwankungen von max. 25cm. 
Ich bin nur 2 mal im Jahr da.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfteich/Teich im Sumpf*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sieht es da noch genauso aus, bloss dass da jetzt dieses Loch ist:
> Anhang anzeigen 34491
> Freue mich wie gesagt auf Anregungen, Vorschläge und Kritik!



hey  ähmm ?? versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch,..
aber wo ist denn da sowas im Ansatz was wie ein Teich ??

Ich sehe nur ein Loch, wo man zwei Fussabdrücke und den Kreis von einem Eimer sieht??!


----------



## Teichfutzi (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfteich/Teich im Sumpf*

 das ist nur die Tiefenzone, drum herum kommt dann noch eine Flachwasserzone.


----------

